# The Only Exception - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Paramore's great acoustic tune: this video covers tunings, chord voicings, and hing bars. i will offer three different options (.39 - option 1, 6.42 - option 2, 9.44 - option 3) for chord voices....thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings 01-ASB

YouTube - The Only Exception (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

